# "Calmer Of My Troubled Heart"



## raekwon (Sep 3, 2010)

Another "new old hymn" for you folks to enjoy. We're using this as our song of confession this coming Sunday.

[video=google;-519986953141635417]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-519986953141635417[/video]


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice


----------

